# radial arm saw



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking for a good used radial arm saw if anyone has one they want to part with let me know.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Keep checking on Craigslist. They are on there all the time


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Man - About a month ago I gave one to the 2nd Blessing charity store. If only this hunt had been going on then! Oh, well ...

I have not used it in many years, and wanted to gain the space. With a call to 2nd Blessing, they scheduled to come pick it up with a lift-gate truck.

I agree, probably the best way to find one is on Craigslist, although I'd say dealing with that method is always a bit of an unknown.
.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If you find one with a bad table check the serial nuber. Craftsman had a recall on many of those and would send you a brand new table. Any reason you want a RAS rather than a sliding miter?


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Viking48 said:


> If you find one with a bad table check the serial nuber. Craftsman had a recall on many of those and would send you a brand new table. Any reason you want a RAS rather than a sliding miter?


 I don't think a sliding miter will cut up to 16" boards. I have a sawmill and I slab mesquite into 2" thick x whatever widths I can, and I need to be able to cut 90 degree's to square the ends. I did find one on craigs list and purchased it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Where is your sawmill? Do you have a website?


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Port Lavaca area,. No don't have website.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks........


----------



## GeeFishOn (May 27, 2014)

*I have a very good condition Craftsman radial arm saw*



txcowpoke said:


> I am looking for a good used radial arm saw if anyone has one they want to part with let me know.


txcowpoke, Need to make space in garage. 2001 Craftsman 10" radial arm,
have all attachments & drill chuck. Asking $250 nob. very good condition. 
Southeast Houston. 713-987-0834. Gerry or Maggie E-mail [email protected].


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks but already bought one


----------

